# Favorite Pictures



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

What are some of your favorite Pictures from the past?
Here are 2 of mine.
One was from a report I posted stating that we did not catch out limit we caught our capacity.
The other is my nephew Tony (A fishing animal) with a 7+ lb trout.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

A few of my favorites.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

*Flounder Time*

Fun Fun Fun !!!!


----------



## specksNspots (Nov 20, 2005)

Got to love a fathers smile.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Billystix X
my biggest flounder 6.25 lbs
boyds pro-am stringer
my buddies biggest fish


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Blue Bird Days.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*just a few*

:dance: here are a couple of mine


----------



## Gone Yakin (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

The Hound.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> A few of my favorites.


LOL, let me guess..it's your screen saver


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Not screensaver, but wallpaper! However did you know? 



bill said:


> LOL, let me guess..it's your screen saver


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

fishin with friends


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

A couple of the kids. Brook trout, catfish, bass


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

A few....


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Few more!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

A few from many road miles over the years and some close to home. Man I can't wait to wet a line again.

GCB


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Stringer...nice red from a few years back....dirty potlickers! LOL


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*My youngest with his 1st Red*

Bryce's 1st Red ~ He still talks big about that day!


----------



## WD (Sep 20, 2006)

A few of my own!







Trinity Reds!








Rockport, 50th BD








CK's catch!

Great topic!
wd
www.wdsfillettables.com


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

WD...like the one with the red that has been photoshopped. That's a cool idea!

Melon...like your floater. Man...that looks like some pushing...hope high tide was at noon!


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Tournament-Winner Trout*

Here's a 25" sow that won the Speckled Trout Division of our church's fishing tournament last summer.

I swear, it looks bigger than 25"...


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's a few of our favorites from 2006. What a great year!!!


Ty


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Those are some great pics from 2006.
Keep 'em coming.

Here are a few more of mine.
Early morning wade in East bay.
The home team.
Dave's 30lb. Cat in Mud Lake.
The wife and Sister-in-law.
My pride and joy.
Sons girl friend Taylor and Mini-Taylor.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I've got a bunch of favorites, but this one stuck out when I was looking through my picture files...Had these guys and their mom and dad on a Redfish Trip in the fall...they put the hurt on em...haha...Tag Team Redfishing...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*J.R. Bro,*
_That is in a photo what it is all about._


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

First time on the leader board.


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

Picture I Took At The Dike. It's The Ramp On The Right Side When Your Heading East On The Dike. As You Can See I Wouldn't Recomend This Ramp. I Think It Was A Combination Of A Bad Ramp, New Boat Owner And A Moving Tide, This Is The End Result....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I definiely will sum it up for me, 06' was an awesome FISHING year , but a very trying year for a lot of folks I know. Both Personally and the Ultimate price. Just a few


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My ladies!


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

Wade fishing knee need deep using Catch 2000 & Corky's.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*1973*

Heres a pic of my dad and I on 47th street rock groin in 1973.
He took me out of school that day in May as it was the first green water of the summer.
We had a pretty good morning..........


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Great photo/memories Redfishr. Is that a Pioneer Seed cap you are wearing?


GCB


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

a few of my Favorites.... Catfishing on our pier and from Anniversary Trips. Sea of Cortez.


----------



## redfish23 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bulls in the Brazos 2006


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

*Port Mansfield*

This Is Reel Fun


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

*my favorite pics*








































Just a couple of pics that I really like.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry about the huge size of the pics


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

General CoolBro said:


> Great photo/memories Redfishr. Is that a Pioneer Seed cap you are wearing?
> 
> GCB


No, thats my Pony League baseball hat of that yr.
Thanks.....


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Soooooooo, These are the people that have been sneaking into MY "secret spots" and taking MY fish !!! I know who you people are !!!
I've seen the footprints and a few fish scales left behind but could never be at the right place at the right time,,, this is why I dont catch fish anymore . Every fish pic was taken at one of my secret spots !! I let one of those monster trout go a while back(the one with the abnormally small left pectoral fin). Why are you people doing this to me ?!?!
I worked hard to find these spots man !! However , if each and everyone of you send Honkyfin $1.00 for each fish caught and photographed, I'll forget this ever happened.
log on to www.honkycantfish.com and just follow the site map it will direct you to the proper fund for donation and restocking info.

Peace


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Another Oldey*

Here's another old pic of my dad back sometime in the early to mid 60's .
He's on the South Jetty in galveston shark fishin with his buddies.
They got some real good ones off the jetties back then according to him.
I love old black and white photos.
Note the old 12/0's they used then. Hard to beat a good reel.
Senators have been around a loooong time.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

*REM*, while thumbing through the pictures and saw yours and said humm. 
its not finished but thought you might like a look see of my version of your picture..


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thats pretty awesome Terry G.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Blue Fury said:


> thats pretty awesome Terry G.


Ditto, that is some talent there. Very nice TG.

GCB


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Polacks prize! :biggrin:


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Polacks prize! :biggrin:


You know Harbormaster...I didn't know that Potlickin Terry was a Drum fisherman! I'll have to tell him you posted that.

Biggie


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

Terry G. The scketh looks to become a nice one. I have this photo as my desk top picture on my computer. I took this picture after a great morning wade fishing using catch 2000 & corky's. please send me the final result.


Terry G. said:


> *REM*, while thumbing through the pictures and saw yours and said humm.
> its not finished but thought you might like a look see of my version of your picture..


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Baffin....


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Texas A&M Shooting range*

Texas A&M stesses the importance of hearing protection in thier
Shooting 101 classes.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

REM, lets see if i can do this , its 11 x 8 drawing so i had to play with it to get in my scanner.
it was a quickey all in all about 2 or 3 hrs drawing time.
the full pic can be seen at http://www.terry-g.net/fishing/wip3.jpg


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

My wifes first Bull Red and Mahi Mahi at IlsaMorada


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Cindy's fish!*

My better half and scouting partner w/ her big flounder!And second one w/ 2 nice trout!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*fixed the photo*

A&m


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Fun with the family.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

*my two favorite fishing buds*

some of my favorites!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Bull red caught at night at POC jetties, Fall 06.










My son, his big blue cat and fishing guide Jerry Hancock.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

CFRED don't ya' just love summer time!!
Rick


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

*Everglades Last June*

I caught this monster in the Everglades last year fishing for Redfish, and the subsequently used pieces of it for the sharks that were eating the redfish we were catching.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here are a couple of trips we had this year.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

*Just a few*

Two of these pics won CCA's annual photo contest as 'Best In Show', the only two I've ever submitted btw <grin>.

All are copyrighted.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

holy jumping snook batman!!!!

that is a one of a kind photo right there!!!

2 cool


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Venice last summer*

Assume pictures guys

Here are a few from last summer down around Venice.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Most of my 06 pics have been relegated to DVD disc courtesy of the wife but I found these on my drive. May post a few of the Trout pics if I can find them/put them back on my drive.

BTW,_I hate to endorse product,_but the line that disappears under H20 in our crystal clear drink is 20lb Gamma. A friend turned me on to it and I have not looked back. Believe me it makes a difference.


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

Landcut on very windy day. Bone SS, released


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow LMP, that is a huge freekin trout.


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

Big John she was almost 31", have no clue on the weight. My buddies said I should have mounted it, but the way she hit that topwater and the fight she gave was good enough. I won't forget that fish. She had the whole SS sideways in her mouth.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Bump for a great thread.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics gang...........
I'm gonna go fishin again one of these days......


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tony in Brownsville said:


> Most of my 06 pics have been relegated to DVD disc courtesy of the wife but I found these on my drive. May post a few of the Trout pics if I can find them/put them back on my drive.
> 
> BTW,_I hate to endorse product,_but the line that disappears under H20 in our crystal clear drink is 20lb Gamma. A friend turned me on to it and I have not looked back. Believe me it makes a difference.


Tony..

You need to learn how to take better pictures...


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

FishinHippie said:


> holy jumping snook batman!!!!
> 
> that is a one of a kind photo right there!!!
> 
> 2 cool


You're sharp to recognize the fish as a Snook, Fishinhippie. Nearly everyone who views this picture sees a Tarpon.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

So many god pics here.... here are my best pics from 2006


----------



## ExAstro (Jun 22, 2005)

*Lucky Hat*

No wonder, you're wearing an Astro hat....


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

*Fishing with friends :cheers: *


----------



## mrz_tarpon_tamer (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are some of my faves of 2006. Tarpon_Tamer had a great year. He landed nice reds, some REALLY nice flounder and snook. I landed my VERY first red from the yak!

Tight Lines
Lori


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

*Family and Friends*

Family and Friends and a few fish, What else do we need?


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*Pics*


----------



## Wetneck68 (Dec 24, 2006)

*My Favorite Pics*

3 of my favorites


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*13,351 hits.*

Keep 'em coming


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

yall have some awesome pics here are some of mine. 

trout from west bay 27" 7.5lbs 
crappie from lake houston 
my dads grouper from Myrtle Beach,SC
my deer from 2nd weekend of Jan 2007 2nd deer with a bow


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a few from the fresh for a change of pace.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

Worked with a few of them fellas. That is a good picture Wille.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

*Few of many favorite pictures.....*

Wife weighing her fish at the Skeeter Lake Fork owners tournament interviewed by Fish Fishburne........

Fishing with Friends......

Sixth place finish on Lake Texoma in the C.A.S.T. championship.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Found an old one*

Found this one in the archives.
4 or 5 years ago.
I think it is my personnal best. 7-3/4 lbs.
Still haven't broken the 8 lb mark.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I know, I know it's not salt water, but it's my 6 yr olds (9 now) FIRST bass (6 #s)


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

*my favs part 1*

My favorite memories from '05 and '06, hunting and fishing. High hopes of many more to come.


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

*part 2*

Always carry a camera!!!


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

Great days










Good friends










Awsome memories!!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Was that in Texas?


Fishdog said:


> You're sharp to recognize the fish as a Snook, Fishinhippie. Nearly everyone who views this picture sees a Tarpon.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

here is one.....................................


----------



## slade (Mar 29, 2006)

Some of my favorites


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's a sail I caught out of POC, and then some big ol reds!


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Fowlhooked - staying up pretty late looking at fish... you must have it bad! Hope this doesn't effect your ability to make it to the office - LOL. Nice sail by the way.


----------



## Contender (Mar 2, 2006)

Galveston


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

> DuckFowlhooked - staying up pretty late looking at fish... you must have it bad! Hope this doesn't effect your ability to make it to the office - LOL. Nice sail by the way.


That's for darn sure! I'm dying to get out on the water again!!!


----------



## Contender (Mar 2, 2006)

Drum


----------

